# اين روح المنتدي ؟



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*الموضوع وما فيه 
سؤال برئ


فين روح المنتدي 
فين جو المشاركه بتاع زمان فين النقاشات 


هل هي حاله ملل ؟
هل هو انشغال ؟

عايزين ايه علشان نرجع زي الاول 
افكار جديده ؟
اعضاء جديد؟


كل واحد يقول سبب تراجعه الخدمي
مع ذكر فكره ممكن ترجع اللي فات 


سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الروح موجوده
لكن
لازم ردود وتشجيعبالذات للجداد 
علشان لا يملوا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ما أنا ح أعمل إيه ..............خايفة أكتب لحسن أتفصل 

بيبقى الواحد جواه كلام ................و كاتمه فى قلبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

قول للزمن ارجع يا زمان

روح المنتدي موجوده بس مستخبيه شويه من البرد
اغلب الناس خلاص اخدها تيار الانشغال
وفين وفين لملا بتدخل ( تتفرج ) بدون مشاركه

الموضوع مش افكار ولا اعضاء
هو اساس الموضوع *ابـــــــــــــــــــدا بنفسك*
بدل ما نرمي اللؤم علي حد تاني 


اتمني تكون فكرتي وصلت


----------



## aymonded (16 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي الأحباء
مهما ما كان الوضع، فكل واحد فينا ممكن يخلق جو خاص للمنتدى ذات طابع مُميز بشخصيته، وأن يربح الآخرين حسب تعليقه وتفاعله وسطهم بحكمة وببساطة، ومهما ما رأينا من سلبيات، ومهما ما كان هُناك من اختلافات في الرؤى، فممكن لو كل واحد بدأ بنفسه يعمل ولو شيء إيجابي واحد، سيجعل المنتدى مكان مُميز فيه حوارات حلوة للبُناين، ولكن لو نظرنا أن هناك سلبيات فقط لا غير، فمتى تظنوا ستأتي إيجابيات وممن !!! هل لو تغيرت الإدارة كلها ستظهر كل الإيجابيات !!! بالطبع لأ، لأن سيأتي من هو المعترض والتي لا تناسبة الإدارة الجديدة من تصرفات وأعمال، وستظهر سلبيات من نوع آخر، ربما أكثر أو أقل، وسيُطرح نفس ذات السؤال ونفس ذات الشكوى، لأن السؤال الحقيقي والآن هو: متى يا تُرى ستُطرح الإيجابيات ومتى سنعود لنشاطنا الأول كل واحد كما كان بل وأفضل مما كان، لأننا نتقدم ولا نعود للوراء، وبالطبع لا نلغي وجود السلبيات كما لا نلغي وجود إيجابيات، المهم أننا نكون سبب توازن على الأقل وأضعف الإيمان، ويستحيل في هذا العالم يوجد إنسان بلا سلبيات وبلا إيجابيات، كلنا كذلك بلا استثناء، والشاطر هو الذي يطرح عنه السلبيات ويقوي الجانب الإيجابي مهما ما كانت المعوقات... كونوا مُعافين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تمام يا استاذ النهيسي

ايريني لاتخافي كي لا تندمي


نفين انا مش بدين حد ولا بتهم حد بالتقصير
انا عايز اجابه للتقصير اللي فيا انا شخصيا
صدقيني كتير بكتب ردود وبمسحها تاني 
الموضوع مش موضوع وقت انما موضوع اراده ورغبه


استاذ ايمن كلامك نهج يجب اتباعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


سيزار رغم ان مشارتك اتحذفت بس انا اختلف معاك 
مفيش اداره فاشله بالكامل 
ولا اداره ناجحه بالكامل 
بس في قرارات لا ترضي الجميع  بس في نفس الوقت بترضي فصيل كبير من المنظومه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مممم يعنى اعتقد فى ناس كتير يينشغلوا-- و فى ناس كتير عندهم اكتئاب من الدنيا و بيبقوا مش عايزين يشاركو--
ممكن نعمل مسابئات نشجع الناس الجديده تندمج-
يعنى--- انا شايفا الروح موجوده-- الناس بتختفى بيطلع ناس جديده و النشاط مستمر---
و المحبه موجوده و جو الاسره الجمييل موجود بين القدام اوى و مجموعه من القدام نصنص و مجموعه الجداد نصنص بقوا جمال و بيندمجوا مع الباقى بكل سهوله و كانهم موجودين من زمان--
يعنى الروح موجوده فعلا --امال ايه الى مخلينا موجودين--
اعتقد الواحد لما يبقى زهقان بيبقى زهقان من كل شىء و شايف كل شىء ممل و يزهق و مش حلو-
 انت يا عياد عندك افكار و عندك طاقه كبيييره-- بس حساك اتافيت-- انت من اول الناس الى لفتوا انتباهى اول ما دخلت هنا  كنت شعله-- 
 و لسا عندك الرغبه-- و ده شىء كويس-- بس اصابك حبت ملل و اكتئاب من الدنيا بالى فيها فطفيت المصباح و دخلت تنام شويه هههههههههههههههه-  بس اديك بتحاول تصحى و تصحصح الى حوليك-


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السيدة / ايرينى
لماذا انت خايفة المنتدى به حرية كبيرة للفكر
ولكن لى عتاب على الاعضاء يوجد موضوعات مهمة  جدا واجد مشاهدات كثيرة على هذا الموضوع وللاسف لا يوجد مشاركات
ارجوكم شاركوا واكتبوا رايكم بصراحة وحرية تامة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش المنتدى بس الحياة كلها بقا ليها نفس الروح الروتينية المملة 

فين ايام الخناقات و شد الشعر و جو الاكشن دة !! 

بس تصدق ( بتكلم بصفة شخصية ) بقيت بكسل ارد على كل المواضيع .. يعنى هو فى اليوم موضوع واحد اللى اتكلم فيه باستفاضة و الباقى ردود مختضرة لو رديت يعنى .. مش عارفة السبب بس تقريبا حالة ملل عام فى كل حاجة حوالينا .. دبرنا يا وزير لو عندك حل *


----------



## سيزار (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الحبيب كوبتك ليون ... انا مش هتناقش معاك كتير لكن فى حاجه عايز اقولهالك  مع احترامى لك وللموضوع .. بينى وبينك الايام والايام سوف ترصد لك انى عندى حق .. والكلام ملهوش معنى جرب انت أحسن .. المنتدى دا كان فى عظماء وبرجاء اسئلهم .. تركوا ايضا المنتدى .وشكرا لك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

سيزار قال:


> اخى الحبيب كوبتك ليون ... انا مش هتناقش معاك كتير لكن فى حاجه عايز اقولهالك  مع احترامى لك وللموضوع .. بينى وبينك الايام والايام سوف ترصد لك انى عندى حق .. والكلام ملهوش معنى جرب انت أحسن .. المنتدى دا كان فى عظماء وبرجاء اسئلهم .. تركوا ايضا المنتدى .وشكرا لك



*النبته القويه تقاوم الريح والصعاب 
ام النبته الضعيف تذهب مع الريح 


من اراد البقاء بقي بارادته 
ومن اراد الرحيل كان الشرير معاون له في جمع اغراضه 
*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *النبته القويه تقاوم الريح والصعاب
> ام النبته الضعيف تذهب مع الريح
> 
> 
> ...



* من خلال الخاص 
*​*في ناس فهمت اني اقصد من مشاركتي دي ان اللي عايز يمشي يمشي 

غلط تماماً
انا اقصد ان اللي بيحب امكان هيفضل فيه رغم كل المضايقات 
انما اللي بيمشي بيكون تاثير من عدو الخير مقصدش اني اقل اللي يمشي يروحله اقصد هو اللي اقنعه بكده 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فين روح المنتدي *
> *فين جو المشاركه بتاع زمان فين النقاشات *​



*وأنت كمان فين ؟؟؟*
*أنت أختفيت وقفلت الوول والخاص*
*ومسحت كل أصدقائك ...ولما رجعت مافكرتش*
*تبعت لهم تانى*
*صح والا غلطان ؟:a63:*
*وبتدخل من برة زائر ...تقرأ وبس*
*وحتى ما بتدفعش تمن المشاريب اللى نزلت فى التوبيك *
*olling:*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ومش بيقيم موضوعاتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مممم يعنى اعتقد فى ناس كتير يينشغلوا-- و فى ناس كتير عندهم اكتئاب من الدنيا و بيبقوا مش عايزين يشاركو--
> ممكن نعمل مسابئات نشجع الناس الجديده تندمج-
> يعنى--- انا شايفا الروح موجوده-- الناس بتختفى بيطلع ناس جديده و النشاط مستمر---
> و المحبه موجوده و جو الاسره الجمييل موجود بين القدام اوى و مجموعه من القدام نصنص و مجموعه الجداد نصنص بقوا جمال و بيندمجوا مع الباقى بكل سهوله و كانهم موجودين من زمان--
> ...



* باختصار يا حبو 
انا اتغيرت كتير 
كل ما احاول ارجع زي زمان الاقي نفسي بمثل علي روحي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنت كمان فين ؟؟؟*
> *أنت أختفيت وقفلت الوول والخاص*
> *ومسحت كل أصدقائك ...ولما رجعت مافكرتش*
> *تبعت لهم تانى*
> ...



* عمري ما غبت عن المنتدي ساعتين كاملين 
يعني انا انفيزبول مش زائر 
بس مبقاش عندي الروح بتاعه زمان 
ومبقاش ليا نفس لمشاريب علشان احاسب عليها 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ومش بيقيم موضوعاتى




* ال يعني تقيماتك اللي مغرقاني :cry2:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عمري ما غبت عن المنتدي ساعتين كاملين *
> *يعني انا انفيزبول مش زائر *
> *بس مبقاش عندي الروح بتاعه زمان *
> *ومبقاش ليا نفس لمشاريب علشان احاسب عليها *​


*طيب أنت بتشتكى مننا والا منك ؟*
*وألا عايزنا نصحصح علشان أنت تصحصح *
*وألا ....؟؟ مش فاهم بجد :a82:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب أنت بتشتكى مننا والا منك ؟*
> *وألا عايزنا نصحصح علشان أنت تصحصح *
> *وألا ....؟؟ مش فاهم بجد :a82:*



*في كوميكس في الفيس واحد بيحكي مشكله 
وواحد تاني  بيقول" ايوااااااااااااا انا عندي نفس المشكله "
انا بقي عايزاعمل زيه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في كوميكس في الفيس واحد بيحكي مشكله *
> *وواحد تاني بيقول" ايوااااااااااااا انا عندي نفس المشكله "*
> *انا بقي عايزاعمل زيه*​


*بس أنا مش عندى نفس المشكلة !!!!*
*أنا كنت مشغول بس ...ولا زلت*
*وانت أول واحد عارف أنا مشغول فى أية ...*
*طيب ما تبطل أنفزة يمكن العملية تنعدل ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس أنا مش عندى نفس المشكلة !!!!*
> *أنا كنت مشغول بس ...ولا زلت*
> *وانت أول واحد عارف أنا مشغول فى أية ...*
> *طيب ما تبطل أنفزة يمكن العملية تنعدل ؟*



* لسه متفكش ؟؟؟

لا خلاص الانفزه بقت ثابته 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لسه متفكش ؟؟؟*​
> *لا خلاص الانفزه بقت ثابته *​


*لا أتفكت الحمد لله *
*بس ورا بعضه بقى كله ....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا أتفكت الحمد لله *
> *بس ورا بعضه بقى كله ....*




*ربنا معاك يا كبير 
*​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

انا يعتبر جديدة لكن اهتماماتى الكمبيوتر وبرامجة وكدة يعنى وكل ما اكتب موضوع مايعرضش هنا حوالى خمس مواضيع كتبتهم والرد شكراً على المشاركة ننتظر الفحص فى الادارة ومش عارفة مين المسئول عن قسم الكمبيوتر 
لكن بدأت اشارك فى اعمالكم فى المنتدى العام واتمنى اكون ضيفة خفيفة


----------



## خادم البتول (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
 
الأخ الحبيب عياد: أشكرك على هذا الموضوع. أخذتنا للأسف الحوادث والوقائع في اليومين الماضيين، بحلوها ومرها، ولكن بالنظر إلى حال المنتدى، وللأمانة التي في عنقي نحو أعضائه، كان لابد من العودة لإبداء بعض الملاحظات المتواضعة، إذا سمحت لي. 

وأعتذر بداية لأنه سيكون حديثا طويلا، فإذا كنت في عجلة من أمرك فتعال لاحقا، مع قدح القهوة الساخن ، وبقلب محب يقرأ للبناء لا لمجرد المتابعة، كما أن كل ما يلي أيضا يهدف للبناء لا لمجرد التحل**ي**ل أو النقد.


** 1*​* في كل منتدى أو مجتمع على الشبكة هناك دائما "عصر ذهبي"، يتذكره قدامى الأعضاء دائما بكل الحنين والإعزاز. هذا "العصر الذهبي" هو ذروة النضج في المنتدى وأعلى لحظات عطائه خلال دورة حياته. لكن "دورة الحياة" هذه تنتهي بعد حين، مهما كان التكوين عظيما، ويحدث ذلك خارج الشبكة كما يحدث على الشبكة، ومن ثم يموت هذا التكوين في النهاية (سيان كان منتدى، شركة، منتج، إلخ). الفرق أن الزمن على الشبكة أسرع كثيرا منه في الواقع، من ثم فدورة الحياة أيضا قصيرة جدا، حتى أنها قد تستغرق على الأكثر عاما إن لم يكن شهورا. 

لكن بعض التكوينات لا تموت بانتهاء دورة حياتها، وإنما فقط "تتجدد" وتبدأ دورة جديدة. مشكلة العضو القديم إذن أنه يعيش أكثر من دورة حياة، لكنه يبقى دائما في حالة إعزاز خاصة واستثنائية للدورة الأولى ولعصرها الذهبي، لا لشيء إلا لأنها الدورة الأولى بالنسبة له، الدورة التي شارك فيها أولا أو على الأقل عاصرها وكانت أول الثمار الحلوة التي تذوقها، تماما كما يحدث في حالة "الحب الأول" مثلا، أو حتى "القبلة الأولى". لكن هذا نفسه هو ما يكبّـل حركته عند "التجديد"، لأنه يبقى دائما مرتبطا بالدورة الأولى، يراها دائما الأفضل ويصعب عليه نفسيا أن يتصور أي عصر جديد أفضل من عصرها الذهبي ـ الماضي الجميل. هذا نفسه ينعكس على عطائه ومشاركته في العصر الجديد، يبقى محدودا، يراقب بحذر وعن بعد، بل قد يعرقل حتى عملية التجديد نفسها. لكنه في النهاية ـ بالنسبة للعضو الجديد، أو بالنسبة للإدارة التي تقود التجديد، والتي تكون هي نفسها في العادة إدارة جديدة ـ بالنسبة لهؤلاء جميعا هو مجرد "عجوز" عما قليل يفارق ويستريح. هذا في الواقع، أما في الشبكة ـ نظرا لسرعة الزمن ـ فهذا العجوز ليس في الحقيقة عجوزا، بل هو شاب في قمة عطائه، فقط "حبيس" عقله وذكرياته وعصره الذهبي. 


** 2*​* إضافة لكل ما سبق يجب النظر إلى "تغيير الثقافة" أيضا. مع كل فرد جديد يشارك ـ خاصة إذا كان هذا الفرد لديه ما يعطيه ـ يحدث حتما تغيير ثقافي، وهو تغيير عام مهما كان بسيطا: تغيير في الأفكار، تغيير في القيم، تغيير في الرؤية، تغيير على الأقل في الأسلوب واللغة وإمكانات التواصل وحدوده. هذا كله يدخل فيما نطلق عليه إجمالا "ثقافة المكان"، وهو تغيير حتمي خاصة عند الانتقال من دورة حياة لدورة حياة أخرى. هنا تبرز مشكلة إضافية عند القدامى: البعض لديه من المرونة ما يستقبل معه أي تغيير ويشارك فيه، لكن البعض الآخر ـ خاصة بين كبار السن وإن لم يكن شرطا ـ لديه حالة من "التكلس" و"الخشونة" النفسية وربما حتى الذهنية، وعليه فهؤلاء يرفضون ابتداء أي تغيير أو تجديد، ولو كان لصالح المكان أو المنتج الذي يتم تقديمه، بل إنهم حتى يبررون ذلك: "ما احنا طول عمرنا بنعملها كده وشغالة زي الفل، إيه يا باشمهندز لزمة التغيير ده يعني"؟ 

هؤلاء لذلك هم "الحرس القديم" في المكان وهم حماة ثقافته، ولأنهم أيضا في العادة من كبار السن فإنهم سرعان ما يخرجون من التكوين كله. لكن الحرس القديم على الشبكة ليسوا بالضرورة كبارا وليس متوقعا خروجهم قريبا. من هنا تبرز المشكلة. إضافة لذلك تتعمق هذه المشكلة حين يكون هؤلاء هم أنفسهم الإدارة، أو بين صفوف الإدارة. 

هذا يقودنا أخيرا إلى الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة، لكن ذلك سيطول بنا كثيرا، فلنبدأ لأجله رسالة جديدة...


*(يتبع)


​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**3*​*ليس لديّ بالطبع ما يكفي من الخبرة والاحتكاك بالإدارة الحالية في المنتديات بحيث أستطيع تقديم تحليل نهائي. ولكنني لاحظت بعض أمور يجدر تسجيلها. أبدأ فيما يتعلق بـ"روك" نفسه، باعتباره الإدارة الأعلى:

مع "روك" لاحظت الربط دائما بينه وبين "الحـزم". معظم الأعضاء هنا لا يعرف عن "روك" إلا أنه شخص "حازم". قرأت عشرات الرسائل التي تقول ذلك وتؤكده، بل تمدحه أحيانا. ولا شك أن "الحزم" فضيلة، بل لا غنى عنه في الإدارة وخاصة فوق الشبكة. لكن ما أزعجني هو التأكيد دائما والتأكيد فقط على الحزم، وللدرجة التي قد يأخذ فيها الحزم ـ عند روك نفسه ـ أهمية ووزنا نسبيا مبالغا فيه، أعلى كثيرا مما يجب، وربما حتى على حساب قيم وفضائل إدارية أخرى لا تقل أهمية. بعبارة أخرى: عزو أي نجاح في المنتدى إلى "الحزم" فقط عزو خاطئ ابتداء، ولو اعتقد "روك" ذلك فهي النهاية، لأن الحزم وحده يقود بالعكس إلى الفشل لا إلى النجاح. 

أما الأخطر فهو أن "الناس على دين ملوكهم"، ويقول مثل ثان بليغ: "الناس بأمرائهم أشبه منهم بآبائهم"! الأخطر من كل ذلك إذن أن يتبنى طاقم الإشراف عموما قيمة "الحزم" كقيمة أساسية، حيث أصبح الحزم الآن هو "كلمة السر"، أو "وصفة النجاح"، أو على الأقل هو ما يُرضي "الزعيم"! بعبارة أخرى: لعل "روك" شخصيا يرى الأمور بشكل مختلف، ومهما تم "مدحه" لحزمه، أو التأكيد على قيمة الحزم في منهجه، لعله ما زال لديه النضج الشخصي والإداري بحيث يستطيع إقامة التوازنات. أما حين يصير "الحزم" هو القيمة الرئيسية عند جميع المشرفين، عندئذ يفرض السؤال نفسه: مَن يضمن ألا يتجاوز هذا الحزم حدوده عند البعض فيصير نوعا من "التعنت" مثلا، أو "التسلط"، أو حتى "الغباوة" في التعاطي والتعامل مع الآخرين؟

ونعم، أقصد "الغباوة" وليس "الغباء". أقصد هذا التعبير العاميّ بكل دلالاته التي قد لا يفهمها تماما إلا مصري، والذي لا يرتبط بالضرورة بدرجة "الذكاء" أو "النباهة". أن الحرص ـ على سبيل المثال ـ على ما يُعرف بـ"تطبيق القوانين" قد يبلغ أحيانا حد "الغباوة" إذا أخذ المشرف كليا بـ"حرفية" القوانين وتجاهل كليا "روح" القوانين. هذه "الحرفية" تلتبس عند البعض أحيانا أن هذا هو "الحزم"، من ثم يتحول الحزم إلى "غباوة" بائسة في التعامل مع الآخر، إلى ممارسة "طاردة"، أو ربما حتى "منفـّرة" أحيانا. بل قد يتطوع الآن حتى الأعضاء أنفسهم ـ خاصة في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة ـ لتطبيق هذه "الحرفية" نيابة عن المشرف، فيكون أول ما يفعلون هو تنبيه السائل لما ارتكب من "مخالفة" للقوانين، ذلك بغض النظر عن شخصية السائل وعن طبيعة السؤال وعن مدى الأخلاقية والتأدب في الحديث وعن حسن النية فيما ارتكب حقا من مخالفات! لكن الأعضاء معذورون. هم لا يفعلون ذلك تقربا للمشرف أو مساعدة له لحين وصوله، أبدا. هم فقط يعرفون أن أي "جهد" أو "إسهام" آخر من جانبهم لا قيمة له، لن يُؤخذ به، بل هو مجرد جهد ضائع ليس مصيره إلا الحذف بكل بساطة ـ مع "المخالفة" بالطبع ـ حين يصل المشرف أخيرا، أو بالأحرى حين تصل "قوة تطبيق القانون"! 


** 4*​* الملاحظة الثانية هي غياب أية آلية إدارية لتصحيح "الخطأ الإداري". إن معظم المشرفين في منتديات الشبكة عموما هواة لا محترفون بالمعنى العلمي للإدارة، وعليه فإن مساحة الأخطاء الإدارية متسعة وكبيرة. لكننا لا نجد في المقابل أية آلية من أي نوع لتصحيح هذه الأخطاء. تنحصر الآلية الوحيدة هنا في قسم لـ"الشكاوى"، يذهب إليه العضو لكي "يشكو"، وهو أمر لطيف بالطبع، لكنه لا يحل المشكلة لسببين: الأول هو أن الكثيرين لا "يشكون" ابتداء ولا يتناسب مع مشكلاتهم ـ أو مع درجة وعيهم ونضجهم ـ مفهوم الشكوى برمته. الثاني هو أن "الشكوى" تحوّل الأمر من "خطأ إداري" إلى "مشكلة شخصية"، وبالتالي يُختزل الأمر في صورة شائهة: هي أن فلان "زعلان" من المشرف فلان في قسم كذا لأنه فعل كذا وكذا. لعل هذا نفسه أول الأسباب أن الكبار لا يشكون في العادة، لأن مشكلاتهم ليست شخصية بالأساس. الكبار يعترضون على  "المبدأ" عادة، أو ربما على "الفعل"، ولكن ليس أبدا على "الشخص". 

ولأن "الخطأ الإداري" تحول إلى "شكوى شخصية" فإن العلاج بالتالي هو "الترضية" في أحسن الأحوال. يصير الحل هو "معلش ح نحذف الكلام اللي مش عاجبك"، أو حتى "معلش مش ح نعمل كده تاني"، وهذا في أحسن الأحوال، بافتراض أن "روك" أو أي مشرف آخر اعترف ابتداء بالخطأ. أخطر من ذلك ـ أيضا لأن "الخطأ الإداري" تحول إلى "شكوى شخصية" ـ هو أن العلاقة الشخصية نفسها تفسد عادة بين العضو الشاكي وبين المشرف المشكو ضده، وعليه قد يتكرر الخطأ أو التعسف ما إن يلتقيا مرة أخرى، وختاما يتحول الأمر كله إلى ما يشبه صراعا بين أطفال! 

من ثم لم يعد قسم الشكاوى ـ رغم أهميته ـ هو الإجابة حقا عن "الأخطاء الإدارية" المحتملة بل والحتمية، على الأقل من بعض المشرفين. والمسألة يا أخي الحبيب هي ببساطة أن نقرر: إذا كان هذا المنتدى حقا منتدى كبيرا، أو يريد أن يكون كبيرا، أو يريد أن يكون عن جدارة المنتدى المسيحي الأول على الشبكة، لابد أن تدرك الإدارة فيه جيدا أنه لم يعد "مجتمع أطفال" يغريهم تلوين أسمائهم بالألوان الخضراء والصفراء والحمراء، وإنما "مجتمع كبار"، بغض النظر عن "سنهم"! مجتمع فيه بالفعل ـ وما زال ينتظر ـ "كوادر" من بشر قد لا يمكن تعويضهم إذا غابوا عنه. نعم، فيه الأطفال، وهم بالعكس "بهجة" المنتدى وزينته، ولكن أيضا فيه الكبار، نفسا أو خلقا، عقلا أو قلبا، تقوى واتضاعا، أو حتى علما ولمستوى درجة الدكتوراه. و**ل**يس الكلام نظر**يا: لقد رأيت بعيني في هذا المنتدى رجلا ناظرته قديما في موقع آخر، عضو من أعضاء مجلس الشعب السابق في مصر، قيادة من قيادات حزب النور، شيخ جليل مهذب نقي القلب والسريرة، ربما في الخمسين أو حتى الستين من عمره، ولقد قاده الرب إلى منتدياتنا على الشبكة لأنه كان ـ وكالعادة ـ يحاول أن يفهمنا لكنه بالطبع لا يعلن ذلك وإنما يبدو كما لو جاء للمناظرة. الآن يمكنك أن تستنتج بقية القصة: لقد "وقع" ببساطة مع أعضاء ومشرفين تعاملوا معه كطفل عابث شارد، حاصروه كما لو كنا في حرب، وما أن انتبهت لوجوده حتى كان بالفعل قد انسحب، وها هو صوته غائب منذ شهور!

لابد إذن من إدراك أعمق لطبيعة هذا الموقع ودوره والمسئولية التي ألقاها الرب على الجميع فيه. ولابد من أدوات جديدة، إحداها هي هذه الألية التي أذكرها، لتصحيح "الأخطاء الإدارية"، إلا إذا كنا نفترض أن المشرفين في منتديات الكنيسة ليسوا بشرا وإنما "سوبر بشر" لا يخطئون. ولا يعني هذا بالطبع آلية لـ"عقاب" المشرف أو "تأديبه" تكفيرا عن خطاياه، ليس هذا أبدا هو المقصود. بل إن هذا تحديدا إحدى سلبيات قسم الشكاوى، لأنه "يشخصن" كل شيء. المقصود هو بالعكس آلية إدارية محترمة تصحح الخطأ وفي نفس الوقت لا تهين شخص الخاطئ أو تسيء إليه. المقصود هو ـ على الأقل ـ وضع ذلك في "الرؤية" أو "العقل الإداري" لهذه المنتديات، على الأقل، وبحيث يتم التعامل جديا مع الاعتراضات والتحفظات التي سوف يتم طرحها، عبر هذه الآلية أو تلك. 

هـــذا، وإلا انصرف ببساطة كل يوم إحدى هذه الطاقات التي تصنع المنتدى وترفعه وتبنيه وتبث "الروح" فيه، تلك الروح التي تفتقدها أنت اليوم وتسأل ونسأل معك عنها. هـــذا، وإلا تحول هذا الموقع مع الزمن إلى "منتدى مشرفين"، لا يوجد فيه ـ فعليا ـ إلا المشرفين، وحتى في هذه الحالة سينصرف المشرفون أنفسهم تباعا، لأنهم في النهاية بشر أيضا. 


** 5*
​* أطلت كثيرا وما زال هناك بعض الملاحظات، ولكن سأكتفي ختاما بتوضيح لابد منه، وهو يتعلق بمفهوم "السلطة". نحن للأسف في هذا الركن العربي من العالم لا نختار في العادة "السلطة" التي تحكمنا، بدءا من سلطة المدرس أو الشرطي وانتهاء بسلطة الملك أو الرئيس. الأمر على الشبكة معكوس تماما: نحن أيها الأحباء نختار هنا السلطة التي تحكمنا. لو أن الإدارة هنا لا ترضيني فإنني ببساطة أبحث عن إدارة أخرى. لو أنني رأيت من الإدارة هنا أي تعنت أو تسلط أو حتى خشونة في التعامل فإنني إذا استمر ذلك أستطيع في لحظة أن أكون في منتدى آخر مع إدارة جديدة. على عكس الواقع: لا شيء هنا على الإطلاق يجبرني أن أظل عضوا تحت سلطة مشرف لا يعرف كيف يدير الأمور، أو لا يتقن التواصل والحديث مع الآخرين، أو ربما لديه حتى مشكلة نفسية عميقة تحتاج استشارة طبية.

لقد تشرفت شخصيا بلقاء بعض المشرفين هنا، مثل القلم المبدع لـ"دونا نبيل" أو الروح الطيب للفاضلة "أمة"، أو الشخصيات الاستثنائية، كل في موقعه، مثل "كاندي" و"أيمونديد" وغيرهم. هؤلاء بالأحرى بلغ بعضهم إنسانيا درجة "المعــلم"، لا يحتاجون على الإطلاق لكل هذه "الفصاحة الإدارية" التي أقدمها اليوم. رغم ذلك ما زال يجب ذكر كل ما ذكرت، كما يجب أيضا في تقديري أن يترسخ هذا الوعي في ذهن الجميع: أن الإشراف على الشبكة "مسئولية" لا "سلطة"، و"عطاء" لا "أخذ"، و"عبء" لا "تشريف". نعم، صديقي وأخي الحبيب في طاقم الإشراف: ربما يكون اسمك ملونا بلون خاص، أو ـ كما في بعض المنتديات ـ يسمونك "العضو الذهبي" أو "المشرف الألمعي" أو "الصقر الجارح"، أو حتى يصفونك رسميا بـ"المدير العام". ولكن أكثر من ذلك لا تنتظر تمييزا، أكثر من ذلك حاول أن "تنســــــى" كل هذه "القدرات" أو "الإمكانات" الإشرافية التي تجد تحت يدك، وأكثر من ذلك، وأهم من ذلك، لا يكن في قلبك لحظة واحدة أي إحساس بـ"السلطة"، وإلا "فشلت" في مهمتك الإدارية نفسها، ناهيك عن فشلك كإنسان. 

يجب أيها الأحباء أن تفكروا كثيرا قبل أن تحذفوا عضوا، خاصة القدامى الذين كتبوا بالفعل آلاف الرسائل! بل يجب أن تفكروا كثيرا قبل أن تغلقوا موضوعا ومعه تغلقون الباب عسفا في وجه أي حوار أو إضافة. كل هذه الممارسات ليست في الحقيقة "أدوات" الإشراف، أو براهين "الحزم"، وإنما هي "آخـــــر" ما يمكن أن يصل إليه "الإشراف الناجح" بعد أن "يفشـــل" تماما في العلاج بكل طريقة أخرى. هذه كلها من ثم "علامات فشل" لا "أدوات إدارة"! ولأنها علامات فشل فإنها تؤثر بالأحرى على الجميع وليس فقط على العضو الذي تحذفونه أو تحذفون جهده ووقته وعطاءه في موضوع أو رسالة، إلا إذا كان بالطبع طفلا جاء للتخريب أو عضوا يتفق الأعضاء معكم على ضرورة هذه الممارسة معه. ذلك أيها الأحباء، وإلا تحول بالعكس كل ما تفعلون ضدكم وأساء إلى موقعكم، بل أساء إليكم أنتم شخصيا. 

أما إذا أقمنا القياس على "المنهج المسيحي" الحق، أو حتى "الروحي" بوجه عام، فلن تنتهي اليوم هذه الرسالة. يكفينا فقط جملة واحدة أو بالأحرى قنديلا واحدا تركه لنا لسان العطر: المحبــة لا تســقط أبــــدا!


** * * **​* 

أعتذر عن الإطالة، بل هناك المزيد ولكنني نفسي في ضيق من الوقت في الحقيقة. لكنه في تقديري موضوع هام، كما ذكرت في البداية، خاصة وأنني من ناحية أحمل كل التقدير لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية ولكل أعضائها ومشرفيها، وأتمنى بكل صدق نجاحهم جميعا ونجاح هذا الموقع دائما، ومن ناحية أخرى أعتبر نفسي واحدا من الذين تأثر عطاؤهم كثيرا بسبب الآداء الإداري هنا، بل أعترف أن هذه الرسالة قد تكون آخر مشاركاتي، بالطبع ما لم يشأ الرب غير ذلك. بل لولا الرجاء والمحبة والتقدير لكل شخص هنا، فردا فردا، ما تكبدت عناء كتابتها. 


أخيرا أخي الحبيب: كنت أتمنى الحديث أيضا عن المنتديات الغربية الشبيهة وكيف تدار وكيف يتعامل المشرفون فيها مع الأعضاء، ولكن يعنيني الآن أن أقول فقط: أن صاحب الموضوع هناك لا يجب أن يرد بالضرورة على كل رسالة تأتيه. صاحب الموضوع ليس هو "صاحب البيت" ونحن "الضيوف" عليه، ومن ثم يجب أن يرد بنفسه على كل رسالة وإلا كانت إساءة للضيف . هذا لم أجده في الحقيقة إلا في المنتديات العربية فقط، وكان مما أدهشني كثيرا. صاحب الموضوع يفتح موضوعا لأنه ـ بشكل حر ـ أراد ذلك، ونحن نكتب ونشارك فيه لأننا ـ بشكل حر ـ أردنا ذلك. الأمر بهذه البساطة . 

أقول هذا حتى أعفيك من الرد أو التعليق على هذه الرسالة، ما لم تكن تريد هذا حقا. لن أعتبر ذلك على الإطلاق "تجاهلا" منك أو أرى فيه أية "إساءة"، خاصة أنها رسالة طويلة بالفعل، فاطمئن تماما من هذه الناحية . شكرا مرة أخرى على فتح هذا الموضوع الهام، ولك في الختام خالص تحياتي وتقديري.  


** * * **​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

أنا قرأت الرسالتين يا خادم البتول

صحيح طويلة حبتين ..........بس فيها المفيد

بص أحيانا الواحد عشان يهرب من مواجهة المشرفين ....بيكتب الموضوع مبهم و واضح فى نفس الوقت

و كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم 

بس بصراحة أنا بأخاف من الأصفر و البرتقالى .....مش من الأحمر

الأحمر رحمة صدقنى 

و لو إنى حاسة إنهم متفقين مع بعض على كدة هههههههههههههههه

بس أنا لغاية دلوقتى إحتكاكاتى مع المشرفين فى
1- حذف جزء من مشاركة لى فيتغير المفهوم و ساعتها بأبقى ح أتجنن
2-غلق موضوع بأكمله ...............و أحيانا بأبقى ح أتفرس
3-إنهاء موضوع للمناقشة بدون توضيح الأسباب

بس تقول إيه .............إتعودت .......دا أنا مرة طلبت غلق موضوع لى ههههههههه

خبرة عملية

بس أكيد ح أتضايق لو إتفصلت أو إتشالت العضوية المباركة.....بصراحة و بوضوح


----------



## خادم البتول (19 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
 
أعتقد بوصولك يا إيريني أصبح معروف مصير التوبيك ده إيه... خلال ساعات بعون ربنا. **:smile01

لذلك خليني ألحق أرد عليكي، خاصة إن بكره كله غالبا مش ح اقدر أكون موجود. 


أولا أشكرك على قراءتك وتعليقك وأعتذر عن طول الرسالة. 

بالنسبة لي أعتقد أقصى ما يمكن أن أصل إليه بالفعل وصلت له. وبالفعل القضية مش "نقد" الإدارة أو حتى طرح المسألة دي أصلا للنقاش، أد ما هي أولا التعاون بـ"محبة" حقيقية وصادقة بين الجميع. هل انتي نفسك يا إيريني ـ انتي بالذات بكل قوتك وجرأتك وحتى لو سمحتيلي "جبروتك" المعروف ـ هل إنتي نفسك في موقع الإشراف ح تكوني محل رضا.. وللا شكوى؟ 


بعبارة تانية: مش لازم الموضوع يدخل لأي مستوى شخصي، لأن نفس المشرف اللي انتي أو أنا النهارده غضبانين منه ربما يكون بطل وغيور وهدفه رائع، غير إن عنده بالتأكيد رأيه ووجهة نظره وتبريره لكل اللي بيعمله مهما كان من وجهة نظرنا الشخصية خاطئ. السؤال الحقيقي هو: احنا قررنا نشوف إيه في الإنسان؟ إذا قررنا نشوف الوحش: دايما ح نلاقيه، ولذلك إيريني الجميلة دي والقوية دي والجدعة دي ممكن ـ لنفس السبب ـ تكون هي نفسها إيريني القاسية والعنيفة واللي مش بتراعي مشاعر حد. كل واحد بيشوف من زاويته. إنما لو قررنا كلنا نشوف الجميل، دايما بردو ح نلاقيه، بشرط نبقى بس أعلى شوية من "ذواتنا".. بشرط نحاول دايما نشوف من وجهة النظر الأخرى.. بشرط يبقا جوانا "اتساع" للآخر وحتى لأخطاؤه.. وفي جملة واحدة: بشرط يكون جوانا "محبة". المحبة هي اللي ح تخلينا نشوف الجميل ده جوا أي حد، وهي اللي ح تساعدنا نتغاضى عن قبحه مهما كان مؤذي لذواتنا، وهي اللي ح تخلي الجميل ده في اللي قدامنا ـ مهما كان صغير في البداية ـ تدريجيا يظهر ويكبر ويطرح. 


هي دي ببساطة مشكلتنا جميعا: إن "المحبة" كتير غايبة، مش هي اللي بتحكم أولا فكرنا وسلوكنا. الهدم سهل، البناء هو اللي صعب. العقاب سهل، الإصلاح هو اللي صعب. حذف أو غلق موضوع سهل، الشرح والرعاية والتوجيه هو اللي صعب. لو ابنك غلط أسهل وأسرع "ترقعيه" قلم عشان مايعملهاش تاني، وفعلا مش ح يعملها تاني. لكن أصعب وأبطأ إنك تفهميه براحة ليه غلط، انك انتي شخصيا تفهمي أولا هو ليه بيعمل الغلط ده، وبعدين "تقنعيه" بالعقل إنه ما يعملهاش تاني. في الحالتين ح توصلي لنفس النتيجة: الغلط ح يتوقف. لكن في الطريق السريع السهل على المدى الطويل ح تدمري إنسان، بينما في الطريق البطيء المرهق ح تصنعي إنسان!

بالمثل لو كان منتدى، أو شركة، أو حتى دولة!


لذلك لو عايزين فعلا نحل كل المشاكل وفي نفس الوقت مفيش جوانا محبة كفاية أو اتساع كفاية خلينا على الأقل نتفق بس على حاجة واحدة: إننا نشوف الجميل أولا. إننا نقرر ده ولو "عقليا" ويكون منهجنا مع الآخر، أي آخر: مسيحي مسلم جديد قديم عضو مشرف. إننا نحاول نطلـّع أولا الجميل من اللي قدامنا. من 1700 سنة في قرية صغيرة في جنوب مصر اسمها "إسنا"، كان كل أهلها كده، مثال الإيمان والمحبة المسيحية في العصور الأولى. في يوم عدا عليهم جندي روماني وثني، في طريقه مع جيش مكسيمانوس رايح يحارب في الحبشة، بمجرد ما تعامل معاهم وشاف محبتهم ليه وضيافتهم ورعايتهم، قرر إنه يبقا واحد منهم، وهكذا تدريجيا ظهر في التاريخ اللي احنا النهارده بنسميه القديس العظيم الأنبا باخوميوس أبو الشركة الرهبانية! وهكذا "الفلاحين" في إسنا ـ فقط بسر المحبة ـ قدموا للعالم واحد من أكبر قديسي ومعلمي التاريخ!

هو ده الموضوع ببساطة وهي دي رسالتي الحقيقية. كوووول رسالتي الطويلة اللي فاتت دي ممكن اختصارها في جملة واحدة فقط، جملة بالفعل موجودة في الرسالة: المحبة لا تسقط أبدا. 


*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> .............................
> بس أكيد ح أتضايق لو إتفصلت أو إتشالت العضوية المباركة.....بصراحة و بوضوح


* شوفي كل ده وانتي خايفه يعملوها فيكي!!!
 أومال لو كان مش ح يضايقك كنتي عملتي إييييييييه؟ :smile01


 نهاره ناد**ي وأبيض حليب.    :16_4_10:*

​** * **​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2012)

يعنى حبيت اسجل انى قريت كل الرسايل --
 كلام كتييير ايوا -- بس عاجبنى


----------



## AdmanTios (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*للأخ الغالي خادم البتول
أستمتعت بكل شوق للثلاث مُداخلات بمنتهي الإنتباة
و صدقني تمتعت أكثر بالعبر و الدروس المستفادة بين طيات سطورك أخي الغالي
و أسمح لضعفي في إبداء رأي الحقير بينكم أخوتي و أساتذتي الذين طالما تعلمت منكم و لازلت بمنتهي الشرف
أعتقد أخي بأن صفة الحزم بذاتهُا من أخونا الحبيب " روك " هي من أميز ما قابلت بحياتي تُنفذ بحرفية و مهنية
صحيحة من وجهه نظر ضعفي فقط .... ليس لإسترضاء قائد أو للنظرة بعيون أخوتي لمجد شخصي أو حلاوة لسان
إنما غيرت بحق صفة الحزم التي إكتسبتُها كثيراً بنواحي روحية و حياتية و خبرات مهنية ...

أعتقد أيضاً بأن فكرتُك بأن هذه المُداخلة قد تكون الأخيرة أو ما شابهه هي فكرة غير صائبة و خاطئة
و إسمح لضعفي بأن أتجرء و أقول كمثل هذا لأن بالمحبة أيضاً أخي الحبيب أعتقد بأن رأيك البناء للخير
محل دراسة أكيد ........... بقرار نفسي متأكد بأن مُعظم ما يُكتب بل لا أبُالغ إن قولت أن كل ما يُكتب
يكون محل متابعة و أهتمام و دراسة لما فيه خير الجميع ....... فالصورة التي حضرتك تفضلت و طرحتها
بخصوص " السؤال الحقيقي هو: احنا قررنا نشوف إيه في الإنسان؟ " صدقني حتماً سنجد من خلال
النظرة للجانب الجميل كل ما هو بديع .......... لضعفي تجربة بالمنتدي قد تبدو قاسية بالوهلة الأولي
لكن بعد هدوء و تعمُق بل و بعد تفهم بالمحبة بجو أسري رائع لكم أحببت أن تكون جميع التجارب أقسي
من ذي قبل .......... أخيراً و ليس آخراً كل الشكر و التقدير من عُمق القلب لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية ولكل
أعضائها ومشرفيها و مُحبيها ..... أيضاً أعتبر ضعفي  واحدا من الذين تأثروا كثيراً بمنهج حياتي الروحية و العملية

أتمني سرعة الإستجابة من إخوتي القائمين بمنتهي المحبة علي هذا الصرح الكبير
من أجل أسم رب المجد القدوس ........ سلام و نعمة رب المجد دائمة بقلوب جميع الأحباء*


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هو بالطبع دائماً الإسراع للمنشار كبير الأسنان للقطع، غالباً ما يتسبب في الخسارة وليس للربح، لذلك كما تربينا في الإنجيل، أن نكون مسرعين لحفظ وحدانية الروح برباط السلام، ونسرع لرفض الخطأ وقطعه لا الناس وقطعهم، لأننا نُريد أن نطرد الشر والخطأ والهرطقة وليس الذين وقعوا تحت الخطية أو هرطقوا أو فعلوا الشرّ، وهذا ليس معناه أن نتراخى، ولكن أن نتزن، ونضع حد فاصل ما بين طول الأناة والمحبة، وبين الخطأ الجسيم المقلق بسبب اضطرابات نفسية لشخص لا يُريد ان يتوب وقاصد بوعي أن يصنع قلق واضطراب وسط الجميع، ويجب أن يكون الحكم دائماً باتزان وتروٍ، وبكوننا في منتدى يخص التعليم الحي بالروح، فمن التعليم الصادق الذي للتقوى هو أن نُصلي أولاً طالبين الحكمة لربح النفوس لا خُسارتها، وأن نمتص الغضب في المحبة وبهدوء بلا انفعال، حتى نكون في صواب الحكم لأجل البنيان، أما من تطاول عن قصد ونيه مبيته للتخريب وإفساد هدوء المنتدى فالاضطرار لعزلة هو واجب لكي لا يحدث قلق واضطراب، وانشغال الناس عن القصد والهدف العام لقيام المنتدى، فالموضوع كله يتلخص في موهبة الحكمة التي من فوق، وليس معنى هذا أنه يوجد واحد سوبر ومعصوم من أن يُخطأ قط...

أنا عن نفسي في كام موقف تسرعت وحكمت ورديت فأخطأت، ولكن حينما أدركت الخطأ، فوراً اعتذرت بشدة وأمام الكل، لا من أجل إني إنسان عظيم يعني، بالطبع لأ، بل لأني أخطأت فعلاً، وكان واجب الاعتذار ضروري جداً، لأن كيف أقف أمام الله وانا مُدان من أفعالي، وطالما الله هو الغافر لنا خطايانا وقد تيقنا من هذا وشعرنا بقوة غفرانه تجتاح نفوسنا، فينبغي علينا أن نعترف بسهولة حينما نُخطأ في حق الآخرين، وفي العلن بدون مواربة وبصراحة تامة، ولا ينبغي أن نتحجج أن هذا يُعثر أحد، لأن البعض يرى في أنه إذا ظهر له خطأ أو اعترف به، هذا يا أما يُسبب عثرة، أو يجعله صغيراً في عيون الناس، ولكن الواقع هذا ضد عمل الله، لأنه حسب المكتوب: الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله، ولم ولن يوجد إنسان على وجه الأرض كلها معصوم من الخطأ حتى لو كان نبي، بل الرب يسوع الله الكلمة المتجسد هو فقط وحده من قال: من منكم يبكتني على خطية، لأنه بلا خطية فعلاً، بل هو مصدر الغفران والتطهير والتقديس... فيبنغي لنا أن نعترف بخطايانا ونُظهر كم فعل بنا ورحمنا وقبلنا نحن الخطاة الذين أحبهم وبذل نفسه لأجلهم، ومن تلك المحبة تنطلق أقلامنا وتظهر تصرفاتنا أمام جميع الناس في المحبة المنسكبة بالروح القدس في قلوبنا... (أنا طبعاً لا أتكلم عن الخطايا الشخصية والاعتراف بها علناً أمام الكل في كل وأي وقت، أنا باتكلم عن الخطأ بشكل عام والذي تمس الآخرين فقط)

باعتذر للتطويل، ولا أُريد أن استمر في الحديث لكي لا أُطيل جداً بدون داعي، بالرغم من اني لا أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع سيُغلق، لأن لو تم إغلاقه سيظهر أن هناك شيءٌ ما خاطئ جداً، ولا أعتقد أن فيه مشرف سيتسرع في الحذف بدون أن يفهم القصد من الكلمات بدقة وفحص على مستوى الحكمة والتدبير الذي يتفق مع روح المنتدى ككل للتعبير عن الرأي ليراجع كل واحد فينا - بصفته مشرف - مواقفه العامة، وأيضاً ليعرف هل يسير على منهج سليم وتدبير حسن، أم يحتاج لتطوير ولصبر أكثر، وأن يكون أوفر حكمة، وصدره متسع للآخرين، وقلبه كبير وودانه رادادر يلتقت الصمت من وراء الكلمات، ويستشف الاحتياجات التي في الموضوعات المقدمة والتي يراها ويُراجعها...
 استمتعت - بالطبع - بالحديث جداً وبكل كلمة كُتبت، حتى الكلام الذي أراه متسرعاً أو مضاداً، لأنه استوقفني، لكي أتعمق في الشخصيات، لكي أغوص في داخلي لأنظر وافحص أين أنا من هذا الكلام وأين هو مني، لتعديل المسيرة والتدقيق أكثر، مع مرونة أكبر وانفتاح قلب، مع استعداد للتطور وحفظ رأي الآخرين ووضعه في الاعتبار بدقة وتركيز أعلى لكي أستطيع أن أكون قريب من الكل حتى غسل الأرجل، لا كفضيلة مني، بل كوصية في المحبة مُعطاة في روح الوداعة والتواضع الحقيقي الذي لروح الله، لأنها عطية منه لنا جميعاً، أن تمسكنا بها وعشناها سنصير قريبين من الله، نتشرب منه النعمة ونحيا متفقين في انسجام القلب الواحد الذي في المحبة، ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس آمين​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تقدر تقول مشغوليات على زهق من كل حاجة ومن الحياة عموما 
وبالنسبالى انا مش بقيت اقدر اتناقش اوى نقاشات طويلة ولا ادخل اوى فى جدالات فكرية حتى فى الحياة العادية فتقدر تقول انه كمان كسل عن المشاركة بسبب ان الواحد زهق من الحياة بشكل عام :11azy:

فيه حاجة تانية بردو بتخلينى ممكن مش اقدر اشارك اوى هى روح كده بتبقا موجودة ساعات فى المنتدى فى بعض المواضيع والمشاركات ( مش هقدر اوضح هى ايه ) لكنها بتضايقنى رغم ان الادارة بتحاول على قد ماتقدر انها تقلل منها وتحد الموضوع لكن اوقات الموضوع بيفلت بردو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هارسوح
كل ده كلام 
انا حاليا فون
لما اروح هبقي اقري واحاول افهم
دا لو في صحه


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هارسوح
> كل ده كلام
> انا حاليا فون
> لما اروح هبقي اقري واحاول افهم
> دا لو في صحه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مع اننا مش طولنا خالص ههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تقدر تقول مشغوليات على زهق من كل حاجة ومن الحياة عموما
> وبالنسبالى انا مش بقيت اقدر اتناقش اوى نقاشات طويلة ولا ادخل اوى فى جدالات فكرية حتى فى الحياة العادية فتقدر تقول انه كمان كسل عن المشاركة بسبب ان الواحد زهق من الحياة بشكل عام :11azy:
> 
> فيه حاجة تانية بردو بتخلينى ممكن مش اقدر اشارك اوى هى روح كده بتبقا موجودة ساعات فى المنتدى فى بعض المواضيع والمشاركات ( مش هقدر اوضح هى ايه ) لكنها بتضايقنى رغم ان الادارة بتحاول على قد ماتقدر انها تقلل منها وتحد الموضوع لكن اوقات الموضوع بيفلت بردو



أنا السبب 

أنا عارفة


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أنا السبب
> 
> أنا عارفة



انتى السبب فى ايه ؟ :t9: ومين اللى قال كده ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى السبب فى ايه ؟ :t9: ومين اللى قال كده ؟



عايزة تقولى إنى برة الموضوع 30:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> عايزة تقولى إنى برة الموضوع 30:




انتى لا بره ولا جوه عادى لانى اصلا مش وضحت انا بتكلم عن روح ايه ولا مشكلة ايه 
والمشكلة والروح اللى بتكلم فيها اكبر منى ومنك ومن اى حد فى المنتدى لانها روح متأصلة 
مش بيقولوا ان اللى فى القلب فى القلب 
وسعد زغلول قال مفيش فايدة :hlp:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى لا بره ولا جوه عادى لانى اصلا مش وضحت انا بتكلم عن روح ايه ولا مشكلة ايه
> والمشكلة والروح اللى بتكلم فيها اكبر منى ومنك ومن اى حد فى المنتدى لانها روح متأصلة
> مش بيقولوا ان اللى فى القلب فى القلب
> وسعد زغلول قال مفيش فايدة :hlp:



 لا برة و لا جوة :11azy:..........أومال فين ؟؟

حقك علىَّ ..............ما تزعليش منى 

أنا آسفة


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> لا برة و لا جوة :11azy:..........أومال فين ؟؟
> 
> حقك علىَّ ..............ما تزعليش منى
> 
> أنا آسفة




انتى فى القلب يا ايرينى :Love_Letter_Send: بتكلم بجد 
يابنتى حقى عليكى فى  ايه ؟ ليه هتزعلينى ؟ وليه هتخلينى اندم انى شاركت  فى الموضوع اصلا وفضفضت شوية 
مفيش داعى اصلا انك تقوليلى انا اسفة لان مفيش حاجة حصلت اساسا 
انا اللى اسفة يا ايرينى حقك انتى اللى عليا وعلى راسى 
واضح انى مكانش مفروض اكتب اللى كتبته , بس هنعمل ايه مسحوبة من ايدى ههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى فى القلب يا ايرينى :Love_Letter_Send: بتكلم بجد
> يابنتى حقى عليكى فى  ايه ؟ ليه هتزعلينى ؟ وليه هتخلينى اندم انى شاركت  فى الموضوع اصلا وفضفضت شوية
> مفيش داعى اصلا انك تقوليلى انا اسفة لان مفيش حاجة حصلت اساسا
> انا اللى اسفة يا ايرينى حقك انتى اللى عليا وعلى راسى
> واضح انى مكانش مفروض اكتب اللى كتبته , بس هنعمل ايه مسحوبة من ايدى ههههههههه


:66:             :66:

:love45:                :love45:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :66:             :66:
> 
> :love45:                :love45:



ايه ده ؟ ياكثوفى ؟ ده فعل فاضح فى طريق المنتدى العام  ههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه ده ؟ ياكثوفى ؟ ده فعل فاضح فى طريق المنتدى العام  ههههههه



آه من الحب و سيرة الحب :08:

اللى وقعنى لشوشتى فيكى


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> آه من الحب و سيرة الحب :08:
> 
> اللى وقعنى لشوشتى فيكى



احنا هنتحسد كده leasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

انا شايف تاسف
وسلامات وحب
الموضوع كبر باينله 
انا نص ساعه واوصل مصر واشوف ايه اللي اتكتب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> 
> الأخ الحبيب عياد: أشكرك على هذا الموضوع. أخذتنا للأسف الحوادث والوقائع في اليومين الماضيين، بحلوها ومرها، ولكن بالنظر إلى حال المنتدى، وللأمانة التي في عنقي نحو أعضائه، كان لابد من العودة لإبداء بعض الملاحظات المتواضعة، إذا سمحت لي.
> *


*

**اتفضل طبعا *​
*

خادم البتول قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...




خادم البتول قال:



			وأعتذر بداية لأنه سيكون حديثا طويلا، فإذا كنت في عجلة من أمرك فتعال لاحقا، مع قدح القهوة الساخن ، وبقلب محب يقرأ للبناء لا لمجرد المتابعة، كما أن كل ما يلي أيضا يهدف للبناء لا لمجرد التحل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


خادم البتول قال:


> *ي**ل أو النقد.*


* 

** بتعاطي شاي ينفع ؟*​* 

*
*

خادم البتول قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

*


خادم البتول قال:


> * 1*​* في كل منتدى أو مجتمع على الشبكة هناك دائما "عصر ذهبي"، يتذكره قدامى الأعضاء دائما بكل الحنين والإعزاز. هذا "العصر الذهبي" هو ذروة النضج في المنتدى وأعلى لحظات عطائه خلال دورة حياته. لكن "دورة الحياة" هذه تنتهي بعد حين، مهما كان التكوين عظيما، ويحدث ذلك خارج الشبكة كما يحدث على الشبكة، ومن ثم يموت هذا التكوين في النهاية (سيان كان منتدى، شركة، منتج، إلخ). الفرق أن الزمن على الشبكة أسرع كثيرا منه في الواقع، من ثم فدورة الحياة أيضا قصيرة جدا، حتى أنها قد تستغرق على الأكثر عاما إن لم يكن شهورا.
> 
> لكن بعض التكوينات لا تموت بانتهاء دورة حياتها، وإنما فقط "تتجدد" وتبدأ دورة جديدة. مشكلة العضو القديم إذن أنه يعيش أكثر من دورة حياة، لكنه يبقى دائما في حالة إعزاز خاصة واستثنائية للدورة الأولى ولعصرها الذهبي، لا لشيء إلا لأنها الدورة الأولى بالنسبة له، الدورة التي شارك فيها أولا أو على الأقل عاصرها وكانت أول الثمار الحلوة التي تذوقها، تماما كما يحدث في حالة "الحب الأول" مثلا، أو حتى "القبلة الأولى". لكن هذا نفسه هو ما يكبّـل حركته عند "التجديد"، لأنه يبقى دائما مرتبطا بالدورة الأولى، يراها دائما الأفضل ويصعب عليه نفسيا أن يتصور أي عصر جديد أفضل من عصرها الذهبي ـ الماضي الجميل. هذا نفسه ينعكس على عطائه ومشاركته في العصر الجديد، يبقى محدودا، يراقب بحذر وعن بعد، بل قد يعرقل حتى عملية التجديد نفسها. لكنه في النهاية ـ بالنسبة للعضو الجديد، أو بالنسبة للإدارة التي تقود التجديد، والتي تكون هي نفسها في العادة إدار*





خادم البتول قال:


> *ة جديدة ـ بالنسبة لهؤلاء جميعا هو مجرد "عجوز" عما قليل يفارق ويستريح. هذا في الواقع، أما في الشبكة ـ نظرا لسرعة الزمن ـ فهذا العجوز ليس في الحقيقة عجوزا، بل هو شاب في قمة عطائه، فقط "حبيس" عقله وذكرياته وعصره الذهبي. *


*


**انا سبق وقولت مثال **درسته في الكليه وهو 
دوره حية المنتج

تبداء بمرحله الانشاء والاعداد 
وبعدها مرحله النمو " وهو العصر الذهبي الذي تقصده "
وبعده مرحله التشبع  وتلك المرحله التي يظين فيها القائمون علي المنج انه قد وصل الي مرحله جيده ولا يسعوا الي بذل مجهود جديد والاحتفاظ بنفس درجه النشاط الحاليه 
وهنا تبداء مرحله انحدار المنتج 
*​* 
**

خادم البتول قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

*


خادم البتول قال:


> *2*





خادم البتول قال:


> * إضافة لكل ما سبق يجب النظر إلى "تغيير الثقافة" أيضا. مع كل فرد جديد يشارك ـ خاصة إذا كان هذا الفرد لديه ما يعطيه ـ يحدث حتما تغيير ثقافي، وهو تغيير عام مهما كان بسيطا: تغيير في الأفكار، تغيير في القيم، تغيير في الرؤية، تغيير على الأقل في الأسلوب واللغة وإمكانات التواصل وحدوده. هذا كله يدخل فيما نطلق عليه إجمالا "ثقافة المكان"، وهو تغيير حتمي خاصة عند الانتقال من دورة حياة لدورة حياة أخرى. هنا تبرز مشكلة إضافية عند القدامى: البعض لديه من المرونة ما يستقبل معه أي تغيير ويشارك فيه، لكن البعض الآخر ـ خاصة بين كبار السن وإن لم يكن شرطا ـ لديه حالة من "التكلس" و"الخشونة" النفسية وربما حتى الذهنية، وعليه فهؤلاء يرفضون ابتداء أي تغيير أو تجديد، ولو كان لصالح المكان أو المنتج الذي يتم تقديمه، بل إنهم حتى يبررون ذلك: "ما احنا طول عمرنا بنعملها كده وشغالة زي الفل، إيه يا باشمهندز لزمة التغيير ده يعني"؟
> 
> هؤلاء لذلك هم "الحرس القديم" في المكان وهم حماة ثقافته، ولأنهم أيضا في العادة من كبار السن فإنهم سرعان ما يخرجون من التكوين كله. لكن الحرس القديم على الشبكة ليسوا بالضرورة كبارا وليس متوقعا خروجهم قريبا. من هنا تبرز المشكلة. إضافة لذلك تتعمق هذه المشكلة حين يكون هؤلاء هم أنفسهم الإدارة، أو بين صفوف الإدارة.
> 
> ...



* لا اعتقد ان الموضوع ده منتشر هنا *
*لان اعضاء المنتدي بتتاقلم بع بعض بسرعه *
*وبيحبوا يتعلموا ثقفات بعض *​

*

خادم البتول قال:





(يتبع)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
:11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy:
:11azy::11azy:​


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مفيش حاجة عامة ولا ظاهرة عامة بتثبت كدة , دى كلها مواقف شخصية او احاسيس شخصية
شخصيا بطلت اشارك كتير أولا  بسبب وقتى اللى ضاق , ثانيا لأنى مش لاقى مواضيع جدلية او نقاشية فى القسم اللى بشارك فيه (الشبابيات) ونادرا ما بشارك فى المواضيع المنقولة (اللى هى كترت اليومين دول) , وبطلت اكتب لأنى بسبب الوقت ولأنى فقدت الحماس بسبب محدودية الناس اللى بتشارك , يعنى مفيش وجوه جديدة فى المشاركات ودى حاجة مش ايجابية بالنسبة لى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدكتوره انجي والسيده ايريني 
انا مبسوط اكم شديتوا شعور بعض عالسريع واتصافيتو عالسريع بردوا 
فحبيت انا كمان اشكركم عالسريع 
منورين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> مفيش حاجة عامة ولا ظاهرة عامة بتثبت كدة , دى كلها مواقف شخصية او احاسيس شخصية
> شخصيا بطلت اشارك كتير أولا  بسبب وقتى اللى ضاق , ثانيا لأنى مش لاقى مواضيع جدلية او نقاشية فى القسم اللى بشارك فيه (الشبابيات) ونادرا ما بشارك فى المواضيع المنقولة (اللى هى كترت اليومين دول) , وبطلت اكتب لأنى بسبب الوقت ولأنى فقدت الحماس بسبب محدودية الناس اللى بتشارك , يعنى مفيش وجوه جديدة فى المشاركات ودى حاجة مش ايجابية بالنسبة لى




* لو صبرت عليا اسبوعين كنت هسال عليك في وحشتنا leasantr
هههههههههههههلا بجد انا ملاحظ غيابك وعدم تفاعلك 
وبسال ناس عنك دايماً

منور يا كبير وحاول خلي نفسوياتك علي جنب 
وتنزل اي موضوع من موضيعك الجباره
اللي بتفيد ناس كتير 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنا شايف*
*فترة أعداد وأنشاء ...*
*ومرحلة نمو وعصر ذهبى ...*
*ومرحلة تشبع*
*ومرحلة أنحدار*
*وأتنين بيحبوا فى بعض وسايبين الشباب يعض فى روحه*
*وكدة يعنى ...*​

*نفهم ان الروح رجعت وألا لسة ؟!*
*وبعدين يا " كريتيك " لو على مواضيع نقاش وشد شعر*
*أشر أنت بس وأنا أنزل لك بموضوع من عيونى*
*قولى عايز تتكلم فى أية وأنا ( أفرض ) لك رأييى ع الجميع *
*ولا يهمك*
:smil16:
*اذا كان دة ياسيدى اللى هيخلينا نشوفك وسطينا من تانى*
*أعزائى كل أفراد الأسّرة*
*سعدت بصحبتكم *
30:30:30:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا شايف*​
> 
> *فترة أعداد وأنشاء ...*​
> 
> ...



* ما تبداء انت كده يا برنس وتشمر وتنزل بوصفه مطبخيه من بتوعك 
واهو تسترد لقب الشيف عبود :999:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما تبداء انت كده يا برنس وتشمر وتنزل بوصفه مطبخيه من بتوعك *
> *واهو تسترد لقب الشيف عبود :999:*​


*عندى وصفة هايلة لتخليل " اللفت " بمناسبة موسمه*
*بس مشغووول حبتين هناك فى قسم الشهادات والذى منه*
*فيه زباين أولى اليومين دول*
*لكن وعد من الشيف عوبد*
*أدور على أوم الوصفة بس أشوفنى حطيتها فى أنهى فايل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى وصفة هايلة لتخليل " اللفت " بمناسبة موسمه*
> *بس مشغووول حبتين هناك فى قسم الشهادات والذى منه*
> *فيه زباين أولى اليومين دول*
> *لكن وعد من الشيف عوبد*
> *أدور على أوم الوصفة بس أشوفنى حطيتها فى أنهى فايل*​



* منتظر يا كبير بس انجز علشان الصيام داخل 
وهنحتاجه هههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2012)

أنت تعيش يا حج​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> أنت تعيش يا حج​



* انت مُحبط يا حج :11azy:
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*

أشكر كل مَن بذل الوقت والجهد في قراءة هذه الرسائل الطويلة أو بالأحرى "المعلقات" التي أرسلتها. أما أصحاب التعليق فليغفروا لي تأخيري. أحيي الجميع: بترتيب الحضور حبـــو: شكرا يا قمر. "كلام كتييير ايوا -- بس عاجبنى" وهكذا أصبح حرف "الألف" هذا هو الحرف المميز وصار أجمل الحروف: "أيوا".. "متابعا".. "راجعا"..  شكرا على التقييم، مع خالص تقديري ومحبتي. *AdmanTios*: كتبت لأجل ضعفي كثيرا وتستحق وقفة خاصة. أعود إليك عما قليل. أيمونديــد: لم تتوجه لي رسالتك ولكن حضورك دائما شرف كبير ومنك دائما نتعلم. أيضا أشكرك على التقييم وعلى الملحوظة الكريمة والتي لا أستحقها. النعمة معك دائما. إيريني: اعتذار، على الهواء مباشرة، رفعك كثيرا.. على الأقل في نظري. آنجـــل: المسامح كريم. طبعا مش فاهم أي حاجة بس المسامح كريم . عيـــاد: تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا! رسالة مترين وبعدين صفصفت على كام سطر! *(وهذا "مزاح"، فقط من باب الاحتياط، لأن البعض يحتاج كتالوج حتى يميز الجد من المزاح!) *بالعكس استفدت من شرحك لمراحل "دورة الحياة". كمان للأمانة الصليب اللي في الآخر كان "بليغ" جدا، معناه عالي أوي ويساوي كلام كتير!  أحييــك، وأشــكرك. *(وياريت تجرب القهوة، أنا كنت زيك كده في الأول، بس بعد مرحلة "المرار" الأولى فهمت السر ).


*AdmanTios*​


> للأخ الغالي ............
> أستمتعت بكل شوق للثلاث مُداخلات بمنتهي الإنتباة
> و صدقني تمتعت أكثر بالعبر و الدروس المستفادة بين طيات سطورك أخي الغالي
> و أسمح لضعفي في إبداء رأي الحقير بينكم أخوتي و أساتذتي الذين طالما تعلمت منكم و لازلت بمنتهي الشرف


*
بل أنا الذي تشرفت بقراءتك وكلماتك وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على وقتك وعلى هذه الرسالة الجميلة. بالأحرى أنا الذي أتعلم من رأيك وملاحظاتك أخي الحبيب. 
*



> أعتقد أخي بأن صفة الحزم بذاتهُا من أخونا الحبيب " روك " هي من أميز ما قابلت بحياتي تُنفذ بحرفية و مهنية
> صحيحة من وجهه نظر ضعفي فقط .... ليس لإسترضاء قائد أو للنظرة بعيون أخوتي لمجد شخصي أو حلاوة لسان
> إنما غيرت بحق صفة الحزم التي إكتسبتُها كثيراً بنواحي روحية و حياتية و خبرات مهنية ...


*
وأنا بالطبع لست أبدا ضد الحزم. بالعكس دون الحزم أحيانا قد تنهار أشياء كثيرة. غاية ما هناك أنني كنت فقط أعبر عن خوفي أن يتحول الحزم ليكون هو الأساس والمنهج الإداري كله، مع أهمال سائر القيم الأخرى التي لا تقل أهمية، وليس فقط عند "روك" ولكن عند الجميع وبشكل عام. 


*


> أعتقد أيضاً بأن فكرتُك بأن هذه المُداخلة قد تكون الأخيرة أو ما شابهه هي فكرة غير صائبة و خاطئة
> و إسمح لضعفي بأن أتجرء و أقول كمثل هذا لأن بالمحبة أيضاً أخي الحبيب أعتقد بأن رأيك البناء للخير
> محل دراسة أكيد ........... بقرار نفسي متأكد بأن مُعظم ما يُكتب بل لا أبُالغ إن قولت أن كل ما يُكتب
> يكون محل متابعة و أهتمام و دراسة لما فيه خير الجميع .......
> ...


*
لا، أبدا أخي الحبيب. ليس هناك أي ربط بين "حضوري" في المنتدى وبين "الاستجابة" لما أكتب، على الأقل ليس بهذا المعنى. بل بالعكس، إن ما أكتب يأخذ في العادة وقتا طويلا قبل أن يثمر، هذا أعرفه تماما، ثم ليس بالضرورة أن تكون ثماره بعد ذلك استجابة مباشرة أو وعودا صريحة أو حتى تغييرا ظاهرا. بالتالي لا تربط أبدا بين الأمرين. أما حضوري وانصرافي فأمر لا أحدده أبدا بنفسي. بمنتهى الصدق والأمانة هذه مسألة بالكلية في يد الرب، هو "يستخدمنا" حين يشاء وحيث يشاء. وكل تدبيره في النهاية، كله دون استثناء، بما في ذلك حتى أخطاؤنا هذه نفسها، أعضاء أو إدارة، كله في النهاية للخير دائما. 
*



> فالصورة التي حضرتك تفضلت و طرحتها
> بخصوص " السؤال الحقيقي هو: احنا قررنا نشوف إيه في الإنسان؟ " صدقني حتماً سنجد من خلال
> النظرة للجانب الجميل كل ما هو بديع .......... لضعفي تجربة بالمنتدي قد تبدو قاسية بالوهلة الأولي
> لكن بعد هدوء و تعمُق بل و بعد تفهم بالمحبة بجو أسري رائع لكم أحببت أن تكون جميع التجارب أقسي
> من ذي قبل ..........


*
بالضبط أخي الحبيب، هذا ما أقول. أحد قديسينا العظام كان يعلمنا أن الشر في "العقل" لا في العالم، أنه "عدم" لا وجود له، وأن الموجود ـ كل "موجود" ـ هو بالضرورة خير لا شر، لأن خالق كل موجود هو العليّ البهيّ كليّ البر والصلاح. البحث إذن عن الجميل في الإنسان هو في الحقيقة بحث عن الله ذاته. النظر إلى الجميل فيه هو بالأحرى نظر إلى الله، ولذا فهو صلاة وتسبحة. من ثم إذا لم نجد الجمال حتما في الآخر، كل آخر، فهو ليس "غياب" الله وإنما هو فقط "عمى" الإنسان عن رؤيته. 
*



> من أجل أسم رب المجد القدوس ........ سلام و نعمة رب المجد دائمة بقلوب جميع الأحباء


*
سلام ونعمة آمين. سعدت يا أخي الجميل كثيرا برسالتك، ربنا يباركك ويزيدك. 


*** * **​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> *عيـــاد: تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا! رسالة مترين وبعدين صفصفت على كام سطر! *(وهذا "مزاح"، فقط من باب الاحتياط، لأن البعض يحتاج كتالوج حتى يميز الجد من المزاح!) *بالعكس استفدت من شرحك لمراحل "دورة الحياة". كمان للأمانة الصليب اللي في الآخر كان "بليغ" جدا، معناه عالي أوي ويساوي كلام كتير!  أحييــك، وأشــكرك. *(وياريت تجرب القهوة، أنا كنت زيك كده في الأول، بس بعد مرحلة "المرار" الأولى فهمت السر ).



*كويس جدا اني قدرت اقراء كل ده 
دنا شارب 2 شاي من الحجم الكبير علشان اقدر اصمد ههههههه

نحمد اله اني قدرت افيد حد بالموضوع ده 

وشانكس عالنصيحه 
بس كما قال اخونا اللمبي " انا مبحبش القهوه " :smil15:

*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انت مُحبط يا حج :11azy:
> *​




تعيش انت يا حج :bomb:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> تعيش انت يا حج :bomb:​



* هعيش ازي مع القنبله دي :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كويس جدا اني قدرت اقراء كل ده *​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*الراجل ما جَصْر فى حقك*
*وحَجْ المنتدى*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هعيش ازي مع القنبله دي :thnk0001:
> *​




طب انت تعيش يا حج :love45:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

روح المنتدى راحت مشوار وزمنها جايه
مش تقلق يا اخ كوبتيك​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> 
> أشكر كل مَن بذل الوقت والجهد في قراءة هذه الرسائل الطويلة أو بالأحرى "المعلقات" التي أرسلتها. أما أصحاب التعليق فليغفروا لي تأخيري. أحيي الجميع: بترتيب الحضور حبـــو: شكرا يا قمر. "كلام كتييير ايوا -- بس عاجبنى" وهكذا أصبح حرف "الألف" هذا هو الحرف المميز وصار أجمل الحروف: "أيوا".. "متابعا".. "راجعا"..  شكرا على التقييم، مع خالص تقديري ومحبتي. *AdmanTios*: كتبت لأجل ضعفي كثيرا وتستحق وقفة خاصة. أعود إليك عما قليل. أيمونديــد: لم تتوجه لي رسالتك ولكن حضورك دائما شرف كبير ومنك دائما نتعلم. أيضا أشكرك على التقييم وعلى الملحوظة الكريمة والتي لا أستحقها. النعمة معك دائما. إيريني: اعتذار، على الهواء مباشرة، رفعك كثيرا.. على الأقل في نظري. آنجـــل: المسامح كريم. طبعا مش فاهم أي حاجة بس المسامح كريم . عيـــاد: تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا! رسالة مترين وبعدين صفصفت على كام سطر! *(وهذا "مزاح"، فقط من باب الاحتياط، لأن البعض يحتاج كتالوج حتى يميز الجد من المزاح!) *بالعكس استفدت من شرحك لمراحل "دورة الحياة". كمان للأمانة الصليب اللي في الآخر كان "بليغ" جدا، معناه عالي أوي ويساوي كلام كتير!  أحييــك، وأشــكرك. *(وياريت تجرب القهوة، أنا كنت زيك كده في الأول، بس بعد مرحلة "المرار" الأولى فهمت السر ).
> 
> ...



*أخي الفاضل الغالي خادم البتول
مجرد تدوين لشعور غريب تملكني و كأننا تكلمنا من قبل
و هو بنفس الشعور لحظة قراءة سطور يداك و مُداخلتُك بالموضوع

قد لا أجد من الكلمات ما يُسعفني للرد علي كلمات حضرتك
لكن قدر عشمي بضعف لغتنا قدر سعادتي لجو المحبة البالغ
بين جميع الأحباء و أعتقد بأنه هدف نسعي جميعاً مكن أجلُه

خالص الشكر مُجدداً للسماح بإبداء الرأي و تقبل خالص مودتي و عُمق إحترامي
سلام المسيح بقلوب جميع الأحباء دائم أبدي*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

انا لسة مسجلة النهاردة
بس حاسة ان فيه روح جميلة بين الاعضاء فعلا

ربنا يبارك المنتدى بجد واللى فيه


----------

